# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Për çfarë ju ka marrë malli?

## khena25

Per cfarer ju ka marre malli te hanit? Mua me ka marre malli te ha nje torte te "Dajana"-s. lol

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

jo  sikur  dukesh  tka  marr  malli  per  buk  me  gjiz  ty  :PppPPpp

----------


## Linda5

me honger nuk me ka mar malli shum po me pi nje boze me akullore do kisha shum deshire

----------


## drague

> me honger nuk me ka mar malli shum po me pi nje boze me akullore do kisha shum deshire


a pytet qorri a do sy.me ka shku menja per hide

----------


## drity

Vdes per içik petanik me fasule.

----------


## niktironci

Buke misri te ngrohte me djath, si edhe nje pite me mish qe shitej tek kinema partizani.

----------


## goldian

> me honger nuk me ka mar malli shum po me pi nje boze me akullore do kisha shum deshire


po si kemi te njetin mendim ne more aman

----------


## [Perla]

Per yshmer (byrek me qumesht )  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Qe sot pranohen kerkesa per ushqime te tilla. Mjafton te paguani.
Tju jap tani acc. tim paypal edhe per 24 h ne Europe dh 48 ore ne states  :shkelje syri:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Tani per momentin me ka mare malli per pica mix djathrash.

----------


## land

Pizza....frutti di mare.

----------


## Nyx

Bobooo e pash ne momentin e gabuar kete temen, se sa do dilja nga puna te shkoja per te ngrene ... keto ushqimet ketu me kane ardhur ne maje te hundes ... ama per nje tav elbasani me mish qingji  me ka vajtur mendja, saaaaaa te isha shtatzene e kisha deshtuar nga nepsi lol :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> po si kemi te njetin mendim ne more aman


epo cfar te bosh kjo me mungon me teper boza me akullore ka lezet mor jahu

----------


## Linda5

> epo cfar te bosh kjo me mungon me teper boza me akullore ka lezet mor jahu


faleminderit qe kemi nje mendje bashk per kte gjo po me mungon kjo gjo ka lezet kur pin boz me akullore na kujtohen vitet perpara

----------


## Linda5

> a pytet qorri a do sy.me ka shku menja per hide


po me drague po ku ti gjesh hidet dhe bozen me akullore na thuj pak

----------


## augusta b

nje tasqebab,si ajo qe bente gjyshja.dhe pastaj nje bakllava me 100 pete,si ajo qe bente gjyshja.

----------


## PINK

per pizza made in albania .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> per pizza made in albania .


jo per noj tave dheu tironse  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

per gjize po Xhuxhito . Me sollen para nje muaji speca me gjize nga Tirona .. nuk lija njeri tu afrohej . Diten e pare sa i provova , pastaj se mu ndezen dritat e kuqe ..( e kupton vete ti se kohe pa ngrene looll) .. te nostalgjise se gjizes se ja kisha harru ca shijen ... pastaj cte haje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

mire fare,

gjize sa te duash kemi ketej  :ngerdheshje: 

tjeter?  :shkelje syri:

----------

